# Wild Side Offers Video On Applying Foil To Heat Transfers



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

A new addition to Wild Side’s Pressing Matters video series focuses on heat applying foil. This brief tutorial shows you step-by-step how to add pizazz to heat transfers by heat pressing foil over it. 

From positioning the shirt and applying a transfer, to placing and pressing the foil, you’ll discover how to impart a metallic sheen to a standard print for a standout special effect. Learn the basics, plus tips and tricks to make applying foil easier and achieve a better-quality result. View the video at https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X58X51qZUzY.

“Applying Foil” is one of the growing collection of educational videos available free of charge on Wild Side’s YouTube channel. Go to Pressing Matters by Wild Side to subscribe for automatic notification when a new video is uploaded.

For more information, contact Wild Side at 881-837-5000; 800 421-3130; fax: 818 365-6667; [email protected] or visit www.thewildside.com.

Wild Side, a GroupeSTAHL company, offers stock heat transfers in 30 categories as well as rhinestone motifs, sequin motifs, mixed media motifs, large biker patches and loose rhinestones. Accessories include heat presses, foil, transfer paper and reusable cover sheets. Custom designs also are available.


----------

